# How old is too old?



## agoatslife (Nov 26, 2012)

We have a 2 yr old Nigerian billy that was part of our farm when we purchased it. We had a near by neighbor that offered to purchase him for their Christmas dinner. I know obviously the meat won't taste as tender as a younger goat would but will my neighbor be happy? I don't want to sell them something that will ruin his families meal! How will his age affect his meat?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We put a 6 year old Boer doe in the freezer and the meat was fine. Just have to be careful how you cook it. We had steaks and chops and things done. They were tender when I used my Cuisanart grill. I would think a 2 year old wouldn't be bad.


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Usually you would have to wether a buck for few months before consuming. Otherwise he would be bucky tasting.


----------



## popsicle (Oct 8, 2012)

Is your neighbor from a different culture? Mexican or Caribbean for example? Some cultures prefer bucks to wethers.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Weve had 2yr old Boer buck. He was done properly & was absolutely delicious!
Like Popsicle said, If the person is of another culture most of the time they prefer intact.


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

I've ate several buck deer that were older than that, in full rut. Handle em right and can't tell it from any other deer. I'd think it'd carry over to goats.

Bob


----------



## agoatslife (Nov 26, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks everyone!


----------

